# 72 spoke (13"-14") Cross laced Chinas



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

I know I'm late to the punch, but no gimmicks just a straight price for some Dope cross laced wheels in your choice of 13x7 or 14x7 with any bolt pattern adapter you need, and knockoffs included. (knockoffs are on short supply so currently 2 bar style in stock only.)
As shown in the picture they are GALAXY BRAND, and They are $800 shipped to your door complete set of four, with tool and all.
Factory direct shipment.
Gold options are available but are kinda pricey as they are US gold options! :wow: 
Chips/decals not included.

















You can email, pm, or call me.
[email protected]
402-570-1877


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

as i keep saying. this is just more of teh end of knockoff wheels... 

its all been downhill since chinas hit the scene


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 12 2010, 08:24 PM~16875600
> *as i keep saying. this is just more of teh end of knockoff wheels...
> 
> its all been downhill since chinas hit the scene
> *


dude shut the FUCK up all ready i see you putting everybody down fool if you dont want to rock these wheel or envious or who ever then dont ...that dont give the right to open your cock eating mouth ...you ****


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 12 2010, 08:24 PM~16875600
> *as i keep saying. this is just more of teh end of knockoff wheels...
> 
> its all been downhill since chinas hit the scene
> *


no matter were there made china u.s. africa....the chrome quality sucks.........if you have a set of daytons or zeniths or any chrome wheel pre 95 u got good chrome... if you put a CHINA wheel and a new DAYTON or ZENITH wheel in you patio for a yr...the chrome will get suface rust from moisture .....so id rather run some chinas for 800 than run some dayton zeniths FOR 1600....cuz at the end of the day u still have china quality wheels made in the u.s. UR JUST BUYING THE NAME  just my opinion.....ive seen my 30yr old star wires look in better chrome condition than some 15 yr old daytons...CHROME IS NOT AS GOOD AS IT USE TO BE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Mar 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16876023
> *dude shut the FUCK up all ready i see you putting everybody down fool if you dont want to rock these wheel or envious or who ever then dont ...that dont give the right to open your cock eating mouth ...you ****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Mar 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16876023
> *dude shut the FUCK up all ready i see you putting everybody down fool if you dont want to rock these wheel or envious or who ever then dont ...that dont give the right to open your cock eating mouth ...you ****
> *


 :0 ha ha no need to be disrespectful to the homie, But i do agree okay the homie doesn't like em that's cool to each his own, but its completely unnecessary to track down every china cross lace topic just to talk shit


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*these are clean!*


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

We heard rumors over a year ago about a china crosslace 

now that they are out. the only problem is hoping no one passes them

for Wire wheel king or zeniths . Our wheel is obviously different Since

1970 we have been using the original size spokes and nipples in a 

premium stainless steel As for the price sounds good . Just keep it

in mind you get what you pay for If you get a full three year warranty

like ours then i guess your safe.


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

:rimshot: :drama:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 14 2010, 10:56 PM~16891802
> *We heard rumors over a year ago about  a china crosslace
> 
> now that they are out. the only problem is hoping no one passes them
> ...


leave the guys topic alone he didnt say they were your wheels so why come in here and say shit? he dont go in your topic and say that your wheels are over priced. hater


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 12 2010, 09:21 PM~16875562
> *I know I'm late to the punch, but no gimmicks just a straight price for some Dope cross laced wheels in your choice of 13x7 or 14x7 with any bolt pattern adapter you need, and knockoffs included.  (knockoffs are on short supply so currently 2 bar style in stock only.)
> As shown in the picture they are GALAXY BRAND, and They are $800 shipped to your door complete set of four, with tool and all.
> Factory direct shipment.
> ...


hey homie i am local Coupe DTS on here came and got some stuff from u and says ur a good guy. Can u get the strait spoke 72's? if so pm me a price I can pick them up from u. Thanks


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Mar 15 2010, 06:18 PM~16898950
> *leave the guys topic alone he didnt say they were your wheels so why come in here and say shit? he dont go in your topic and say that your wheels are over priced. hater
> *


 :0


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

how much for some gold spokes?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

any staight lace?


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klownin04+Mar 15 2010, 05:20 PM~16898967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry no straight lace 72's, Nicky at envious touch sells those i believe tho.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

spokes and nipples.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Mar 15 2010, 04:18 PM~16898950
> *leave the guys topic alone he didnt say they were your wheels so why come in here and say shit? he dont go in your topic and say that your wheels are over priced. hater
> *




first of all we get along with all of our competitors . And most get along with us

Our topic is not incriminating any one . Our company was the founder of the cross lace 

WE DO NOT TALK SHIT JUST FACT


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 16 2010, 10:50 PM~16913600
> *spokes and nipples.
> *



Add $220 so $1,020 shipped.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

*THE GOLD IS USA GOLD PLATING 24kt* GOLD NOT CHINA GOLD. :wow:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 17 2010, 05:16 PM~16920003
> *THE GOLD IS USA GOLD PLATING 24kt GOLD NOT CHINA GOLD. :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
i will hit u up as soon i get my tax return. :happysad:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 17 2010, 05:16 PM~16920003
> *THE GOLD IS USA GOLD PLATING 24kt GOLD NOT CHINA GOLD. :wow:
> *


what about red everything but nipples and hub..


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i personally think price is way too much for a china rim


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 19 2010, 10:56 AM~16936832
> *i personally think price is  way too much for a china rim
> *


 :0


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

*  :thumbsup: NICE LOOKING RIMS!!!*


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 18 2010, 10:56 PM~16933940
> *:thumbsup:
> i will hit u up as soon i get my tax return. :happysad:
> *


Sounds good!


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 19 2010, 09:37 AM~16936654
> *what about red everything but nipples and hub..
> *


Add $360 (includes red outer, red spokes, and red knockoff.) If you dont want the knockoff red subtract $60.

So $1,160 or $1,100.
Thanks


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 19 2010, 09:56 AM~16936832
> *i personally think price is  way too much for a china rim
> *



Well, not everybody can WIN a set of Z's! :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 17 2010, 01:31 PM~16918108
> *first of all we get along with all of our competitors . And most get along with us
> 
> Our topic is not incriminating any one . Our company was the founder of the cross lace
> ...


TRUE
TRUE 
AND TRUE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 19 2010, 04:58 PM~16939903
> *Well, not everybody can WIN a set of Z's! :uh:
> *


YEAH BUT AT THE SAME TIME WHY ADD MORE JUNK TO LOWRIDING 

OHH I GOT IT YOUR PROBABLY NOT A RIDER 

ILL ROLL WWK WHEELS WAY BEFORE CHINAS


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

I would never try to pass these off as Wire wheel king or Zeniths.
They are China's (Galaxy Wire Wheels).
NO Gimmicks, No Games Just GALAXY WIRE WHEELS.
Thanks for LOOKIN!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

good price and a great seller, he's always helped me out when needed


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 19 2010, 06:58 PM~16939903
> *Well, not everybody can WIN a set of Z's! :uh:
> *


LMFAO!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 19 2010, 05:25 PM~16940059
> *good price and a great seller, he's always helped me out when needed
> *


THanks Homie! :cheesy:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Mar 19 2010, 05:29 PM~16940096
> *LMFAO!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :rimshot: :ninja: :yes: :boink: :run: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

5- 3 bar smooth chrome


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 19 2010, 05:00 PM~16939921
> *TRUE
> TRUE
> AND TRUE
> *


Yes I understand Wire wheel Kings Frustration with the introduction of the 72 spoke chinas, But Why are you Mad, You copied THE ORIGINAL ZENITH designs..... You are not the original nor the designer... You are a imitator, You bought the Zenith Name. And as Far as im concerned I am selling chinas. And Dayton is still the Best Since 1916. Because Without Dayton there wouldn't be a Market, Nor would there be the original zenith, wire wheel king, Chinas and all the other wire wheel companies. EVERYBODY HAS TO HAVE AN IDEA FROM SOMEWHERE, AND THAT IS LIFE SHIT GETS COPIED ALL DAY EVERYDAY.
THATS WHAT INTERNATIONAL PATENTS ARE MADE FOR. HERE IS THE LINK IF YOU WANT TO APPLY FOR ONE GUYS:http://www.uspto.gov/forms/index.jsp
IT APPLYS TO CARS ALSO IF SOMEONE WANTS TO BUY CHEAP THEY GET A KIA(CHINAS).
IF SOMEONE WANTS A DESCENT CAR (KNOCKOFF)(CURRENT ZENITHS) THEY GET A BUICK.
BUT IF SOMEONE WANTS THE BEST THEY BUY A ROLLS (DAYTONS). 
THANKS FOR THE BUMP BY THE WAY! :biggrin: 
BUT REALLY YOU GUYS BOTH MAKE NICE WHEELS, BUT THERE HAS TO BE CHEAP, MID, HIGHS THAT IS HOW THE WORLD WORKS.


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 19 2010, 04:58 PM~16939903
> *Well, not everybody can WIN a set of Z's! :uh:
> *


my first rims were campbell Zs which i bought and anyone can win a set of Zs

im just saying regular chinas cost around 400 why do 72s cost twice as much

chinas have there place i ll ride chinas all day i dont give a fuk but icant see my self ever paying that much for a set of chinas im sure they wont stay at this price for too long
too use your analogy why would i buy a kia at the price of a toyota


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 19 2010, 08:31 PM~16941719
> *im just saying regular chinas cost around 400 why do 72s cost twice as much
> 
> chinas have there place i ll ride chinas all day i dont give a fuk but icant see my self ever paying that much for a set of chinas im sure they wont stay at this price for too long
> *


I know i was just jokin with ya, I think they will be normal cost of other chinas within a year or two, They just try to charge more anytime anything new comes out.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: wheelspecialists, meanOne, soldierboy, homeboyz, Big Jaycaddie, CoupeDTS

:wave: what's up Coupe?
What up Big jay i will be gettin at you for those parts soon i hope!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yea, who would want chinas anyway :uh: nobody would buy those :uh: sure keith sells 10 sets a week and 95% of people on this site have them or have had them, but who would want a cheap wire wheel? :uh: Just like I bet nobody buys a kia :uh: And nobody buys a chrysler 300 thinking they have a bentley :uh: And nobody eats at mcdonalds for cheap wannabe food :uh: 

:rofl:

Market speaks for itself bottom line and everyone knows it. 

Do ur thing jared, if nobody wants em you wont sell any. But i got a feeling were gonna see alot of em around this site. And when you got the attention of the big dogs (zenith wwk) you know you must be makin waves  The fact that dayton doesnt go around whinin and complainin actually makes them look better, that even 1000s of chinas cant fade them. And when china makes a knockoff of your product you know you got something special. Wait till china comes out with wires that have a ring on the hub, :rofl: shits gonna pop off then :0 :0 

And for those wondering, no i dont JUST have chinas


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16941781
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: wheelspecialists, meanOne, soldierboy, homeboyz, Big Jaycaddie, CoupeDTS
> 
> ...


shit, besides this little setback of snow today I think its gonna get real nice out soon. I been wanting to get these wheels on but then again I see the potholes returning  Anyway I wanna get everything together, usually april they got most of the shit patched up good and the streets cleaned


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 19 2010, 08:41 PM~16941813
> *yea, who would want chinas anyway :uh:  nobody would buy those  :uh:  sure keith sells 10 sets a week and 95% of people on this site have them or have had them, but who would want a cheap wire wheel?  :uh:  Just like I bet nobody buys a kia  :uh:  And nobody buys a chrysler 300 thinking they have a bentley  :uh:  And nobody eats at mcdonalds for cheap wannabe food  :uh:
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



Real talk here from a DAYTON RIDER!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 19 2010, 10:41 PM~16941813
> *yea, who would want chinas anyway :uh:  nobody would buy those  :uh:  sure keith sells 10 sets a week and 95% of people on this site have them or have had them, but who would want a cheap wire wheel?  :uh:  Just like I bet nobody buys a kia  :uh:  And nobody buys a chrysler 300 thinking they have a bentley  :uh:  And nobody eats at mcdonalds for cheap wannabe food  :uh:
> 
> :rofl:
> ...


100 spoke chinas 300 - 400 bucks/ daytons over a g
china 72 spokes for 900? your retarded if you wouldn't save up a few more hundred to get the real deal. no market for overpriced chinas :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 19 2010, 07:38 PM~16941181
> *Yes I understand Wire wheel Kings Frustration with the introduction of the 72 spoke chinas, But Why are you Mad, You copied THE ORIGINAL ZENITH designs..... You are not the original nor the designer... You are a imitator, You bought the Zenith Name.  And as Far as im concerned I am selling chinas.  And Dayton is still the Best Since 1916.  Because Without Dayton there wouldn't be a Market, Nor would there be the original zenith, wire wheel king, Chinas and all the other wire wheel companies.  EVERYBODY HAS TO HAVE AN IDEA FROM SOMEWHERE, AND THAT IS LIFE SHIT GETS COPIED ALL DAY EVERYDAY.
> THATS WHAT INTERNATIONAL PATENTS ARE MADE FOR.  HERE IS THE LINK IF YOU WANT TO APPLY FOR ONE GUYS:http://www.uspto.gov/forms/index.jsp
> IT APPLYS TO CARS ALSO IF SOMEONE WANTS TO BUY CHEAP THEY GET A KIA(CHINAS).
> ...


HA HA HA 
MY YES MY WHEELS LOOK NOTHING LIKE THE OG ZENITHS MY WHEELS ARE PERSONALIZED BUILD FOR THAT CUSTOMER 
LOOK AT THE RING LOOK AT OUR LASER DESIGN LOOK AND MY COLORS MY GOLD YOU CANT COME CLOSE
PULL YOU RAT ROD NEXT TO MY TREY ITS A LOWRIDER AND I BUILD LOWRIDER WHEELS


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweet thanks for the Bump Zenith Dude. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 19 2010, 07:31 PM~16941719
> *my first rims were campbell Zs which  i bought and anyone can win a set of Zs
> 
> im just saying regular chinas cost around 400 why do 72s cost twice as much
> ...


there is no reason .....my guess is that they cost less to make because they have less parts  

I bet within the year these will be about 200-300 less a set then there going for now 

the price is inflated because there new 

not trying to hate or throw "salt " in anyones game but its the truth 

if i was to buy chinese crosslaced i would get the 100 spokes at least those have stainless parts .....and are about 100.00 cheaper then the new 72's


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

had a feeling this topic was gonna pop off,lol i was just waiting :drama:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 20 2010, 12:09 AM~16942564
> *100 spoke chinas 300 - 400 bucks/ daytons over a g
> china 72 spokes for 900? your retarded if you wouldn't save up a few more hundred to get the real deal. no market for overpriced chinas  :roflmao:
> *


its funny theres so many cheap people around here nobody ever posts EXACTLY how much new daytons cost :rofl:

Last time I checked your lookin at 1600+ just for 100 spokes. 72s I dont know, but if they are more rare or sought after then im guessing they are not a few hundred more than 900. 

Somebody should know the REAL cost of 72 cross laced daytons. Then you can all talk. Yes 900 for chinas is rediculous but so were DVD players when they came out and plasmas on and on. Price will come down if they dont sell. And since they ARE less materials I cant wait to see the day you can get a set for $250 shipped LOL. They wont be the hot thing to drive or buy THEN! 

Chinas are so dirt cheap anyway its fuckin crazy. your paying $300 for 400 spokes 400 nipples 4 hubs 4 dishes, all assembled and all chrome plated, 4 steel adapters that had to be machined precisely, 4 chrome plated knockoffs and usually a lead hammer. All shipped across the ocean and for $300 measely dollars. Whats it cost like $20 to chrome a set of wheels over there? FUckin crazy cheap. Can probably pick em up in china $200 LOL


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 19 2010, 08:38 PM~16941781
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: wheelspecialists, meanOne, soldierboy, homeboyz, Big Jaycaddie, CoupeDTS
> 
> ...


Ok Bro. holla @ me


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 20 2010, 08:22 AM~16944536
> *its funny theres so many cheap people around here nobody ever posts EXACTLY how much new daytons cost :rofl:
> 
> Last time I checked your lookin at 1600+ just for 100 spokes.  72s I dont know, but if they are more rare or sought after then im guessing they are not a few hundred more than 900.
> ...


72s cost less


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

72 SPOKE CHINAZ!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

let the homei make a honest buck


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 19 2010, 07:38 PM~16941181
> *Yes I understand Wire wheel Kings Frustration with the introduction of the 72 spoke chinas, But Why are you Mad, You copied THE ORIGINAL ZENITH designs..... You are not the original nor the designer... You are a imitator, You bought the Zenith Name.  And as Far as im concerned I am selling chinas.  And Dayton is still the Best Since 1916.  Because Without Dayton there wouldn't be a Market, Nor would there be the original zenith, wire wheel king, Chinas and all the other wire wheel companies.  EVERYBODY HAS TO HAVE AN IDEA FROM SOMEWHERE, AND THAT IS LIFE SHIT GETS COPIED ALL DAY EVERYDAY.
> THATS WHAT INTERNATIONAL PATENTS ARE MADE FOR.  HERE IS THE LINK IF YOU WANT TO APPLY FOR ONE GUYS:http://www.uspto.gov/forms/index.jsp
> IT APPLYS TO CARS ALSO IF SOMEONE WANTS TO BUY CHEAP THEY GET A KIA(CHINAS).
> ...


Wire wheels Kings are the original Zenith.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 21 2010, 08:19 PM~16956177
> *Wire wheels Kings are the original Zenith.
> *


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 21 2010, 08:19 PM~16956177
> *Wire wheels Kings are the original Zenith.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 21 2010, 10:19 PM~16956177
> *Wire wheels Kings are the original Zenith.
> *


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

hehe :around:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Mar 23 2010, 09:04 AM~16971587
> *i paid $1871 shipped for my 100s, 13x7. 72s are $100 cheaper. 88s are same price as 100s
> *


did you finally go ahead and some Daytons :wow:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyones got their cross laces yet?


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Mar 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16957762
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know, that is why i said i understand their frustration....... THe original


----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)

I get my cross lace this week and I'm ready to throw them on by big body. My homie p-costoms ordered them from. I know ther guna be slot of haters but fuck it. I'll be da first in east Texas with cross lace and they won't leave me broke. Thanks to da big homie.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.O.S.85cutty_@Mar 23 2010, 07:11 PM~16978859
> *I get my cross lace this week and I'm ready to throw them on by big body. My homie p-costoms ordered them from. I know ther guna be slot of haters but fuck it. I'll be da first in east Texas with cross lace and they won't leave me broke. Thanks to da big homie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

tru you get what you pay for got my set of galaxy china cross laced wheels, im not going to deny the fact that they are chinas but they look awsome. cant compare them to Z's but for half the price u cant go wrong. if i had a show car defenetly go with Z's you cant beat the quality and detail.


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 23 2010, 10:03 PM~16980661
> *tru you get what you pay for got my set of galaxy china cross laced wheels, im not going to deny the fact that they are chinas but they look awsome. cant compare them to Z's but for half the price u cant go wrong. if i had a show car defenetly go with Z's you cant beat the quality and detail.
> *


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

the rims / adapters / knock offs on my car were purchaced from this seller a good fiew months ago. I recieved super fast shipping - and am extremely satisfied with my purchace from him.
good seller highly recomended.


speaking of that - hey wheelspecialists.....
I have been itching to get a set of knock offs with a chip slot on them.
you got a set of 4 with chip slots for sale for me bro ?
how bout a price ? with some chips ?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Mar 23 2010, 10:38 PM~16982166
> *the rims / adapters / knock offs on my car were purchaced from this seller a good fiew months ago.  I recieved super fast shipping - and am extremely satisfied with my purchace from him.
> good seller  highly recomended.
> speaking of that - hey wheelspecialists.....
> ...



I will have to see what i got buddy, i know i got hex's, and zenith style 2 bar, but idk what else... probably only brand spankin new flawless.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 24 2010, 01:30 AM~16982679
> *I will have to see what i got buddy, i know i got hex's, and zenith style 2 bar, but idk what else... probably only brand spankin new flawless.
> *


wheres mines??


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

:wow: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Mar 23 2010, 10:38 PM~16982166
> *the rims / adapters / knock offs on my car were purchaced from this seller a good fiew months ago.  I recieved super fast shipping - and am extremely satisfied with my purchace from him.
> good seller  highly recomended.
> speaking of that - hey wheelspecialists.....
> ...


----------



## ENEmigoXIV (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 24 2010, 02:17 PM~16987938
> *wheres mines??
> *



ITs here! Come on thru! :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 19 2010, 08:56 AM~16936832
> *i personally think price is  way too much for a china rim
> *


amen brother....in 2 months there will be 15 factories in china making the same shit and the price will come back down to earth


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

How much for some 13x7 cross lace 72 spoke Gold nipple and hub, no adapter or k/o's shipped here 95127 with tires?


----------



## YOGI1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 12 2010, 08:21 PM~16875562
> *I know I'm late to the punch, but no gimmicks just a straight price for some Dope cross laced wheels in your choice of 13x7 or 14x7 with any bolt pattern adapter you need, and knockoffs included.  (knockoffs are on short supply so currently 2 bar style in stock only.)
> As shown in the picture they are GALAXY BRAND, and They are $800 shipped to your door complete set of four, with tool and all.
> Factory direct shipment.
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13S WITH THE CENTER GOLD? SHIPPED TO 79936


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 17 2010, 05:16 PM~16920003
> *THE GOLD IS USA GOLD PLATING 24kt GOLD NOT CHINA GOLD. :wow:
> *


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Mar 24 2010, 11:18 PM~16993694
> *How much for some 13x7 cross lace 72 spoke Gold nipple and hub, no adapter or k/o's shipped here 95127 with tires?
> *


look above for wheel price, tires would be better priced locally, as i only stock 20" and larger tires.



> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@Mar 24 2010, 11:55 PM~16993953
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13S WITH THE CENTER GOLD? SHIPPED TO 79936
> *


Look above


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

I take it china cross laces are the "New Hotness"! Shit


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 22 2010, 03:09 PM~16962955
> *i've seen spokes bend on 100 spokes and there are 100 spokes crammed right next to each other . You couldnt pay me to roll china 72's. with that cheap ass recycled steel as soon as you take the car off the jack they will probably fold
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 24 2010, 09:51 PM~16991559
> *ITs here!  Come on thru! :biggrin:
> *


my phone didn't ring :biggrin: hit me up if you have the smooth 3 bars (5 please)


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Mar 25 2010, 10:31 AM~16997204
> *my phone didn't ring :biggrin: hit me up if you have the smooth 3 bars (5 please)
> *


Sorry bro, they never came.... They must have sold my set to someone else even though i pre ordered 2 months ahead.... I got something in the works though :x:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 25 2010, 04:54 PM~16999707
> *Sorry bro, they never came.... They must have sold my set to someone else even though i pre ordered 2 months ahead.... I got something in the works though  :x:
> *


 :x: me too! do this to the fools holding First Class back :twak: :buttkick: :ninja: :guns: :machinegun: :burn: 
We're tired of waiting  :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

lmfao :biggrin: 
This summer may be rough on the china shit but i got some chinese ninja plans :ninja: 
Sorry man!


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 26 2010, 12:21 AM~17004514
> *lmfao  :biggrin:
> This summer may be rough on the china shit but i got some chinese ninja plans  :ninja:
> Sorry man!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 19 2010, 09:36 PM~16942845
> *HA       HA       HA
> MY YES MY WHEELS LOOK NOTHING LIKE THE OG ZENITHS MY WHEELS ARE PERSONALIZED BUILD FOR THAT CUSTOMER
> LOOK AT THE RING LOOK AT OUR LASER DESIGN LOOK AND MY COLORS MY GOLD YOU CANT COME CLOSE
> ...


JUST FOR THE RECORD THAT ISNT A RAT ROD ITS A ROADSTER!!! MISTER KNOW IT ALL


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 14 2010, 09:56 PM~16891802
> *We heard rumors over a year ago about  a china crosslace
> 
> now that they are out. the only problem is hoping no one passes them
> ...


stop hating


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Apr 4 2010, 12:41 AM~17089401
> *stop hating
> *


"HATERS MAKE ME FAMOUS"

typical ro defense mechanism :uh:


----------



## low chevy (Mar 28, 2009)

y :biggrin:


----------



## cappy (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

dude that is not cool, dont step in somebody elses thread like that, we all see the deals on here


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cappy_@May 23 2010, 10:19 PM~17581741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OG's cheaper yet


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

TTT for the homie


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 19 2010, 07:10 PM~16939969
> *YEAH BUT AT THE SAME TIME WHY ADD MORE JUNK TO LOWRIDING
> 
> OHH I GOT IT YOUR PROBABLY NOT A RIDER
> ...


Did you really just say that right after agreeing to not talking shit? :0 :wow:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 24 2010, 11:35 AM~17586973
> *OG's cheaper yet
> *


*This is a old ass post, THESE RIMS ARE CHEAP NOW, $90 SHipped in the U.S. each
IF YOU WANNA PAY 800 FEEL FREE, BUT THEY ARE WAY CHEAPER FROM ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cappy_@May 23 2010, 09:19 PM~17581741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Pic thanks for the bump :roflmao:


----------



## Sacra63 (Jul 13, 2013)

Can these come is 14" cross lace standard?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

3 year old topic.......


----------

